
In a city already on edge, Detroit police raid on blind pig ignites 1967 riot - rmason
http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2016/12/25/city-already-edge-detroit-police-raid-blind-pig-ignites-1967-riot/95608776/
======
rmason
For the curious the term 'blind pig' refers to an illegal after hours club.
The Michigan only term references prohibition where illegal bars served
homemade liquor that if improperly made could cause blindness.

My father told me that once on his way to school in the late twenties he
witnessed the aftermath of a raid on a blind pig. Police had rolled out beer
kegs onto the sidewalk where they were attacking them with fire axes. He said
the entire street flowed with beer and that the smell was heavenly ;<).

